# You KNOW you have an addiction when:



## sm4him (May 17, 2012)

A mosquito lands on you, and your first instinct is not to swat it off, but to shoot it! Yeah, I'm addicted to this macro lens! 

And yes, that IS my pasty white skin, thank you very much.  We could pretend that I'm tan and I just completely blew out the highlights, but the sad truth says differently.


----------



## Berter (May 17, 2012)

Dedication.


----------



## Derrel (May 17, 2012)

You've heard the old saying, "Shoot first, squash later?" right???

Good job on the 'skeeter!!!


----------



## cgipson1 (May 17, 2012)

Nice shot! hahaha!


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 17, 2012)

sm4him said:


> A mosquito lands on you, and your first instinct is not to swat it off, but to shoot it!




Two words:  West Nile.   :raisedbrow:


----------



## sm4him (May 17, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > A mosquito lands on you, and your first instinct is not to swat it off, but to shoot it!
> ...



Well sure, if you wanna be like THAT about it...party pooper. 

Haha, I never even thought about West Nile virus. The tiger mosquito also carries, according to a Nat'l Geographic article, yellow fever and dengue fever. Oh joy.
On the other hand, I guess the likelihood of this one mosquito being the one to give me some dread disease when none of the others that have bitten me in the past half-century have done anything, well it's a risk I'd have taken even if I HAD thought about it.  
That's me, livin' life on the edge... :lmao:

On a related note: here's a quote about the tiger mosquito from the Illinois Dept of Public Health: "They are an important disease carrier in Asia."
HUH??? Are they important BECAUSE they carry disease, or do they just carry "important diseases?" And what exactly are important diseases, as compared to the unimportant ones?
Somehow, I don't think "important" was really the word they were going for.


----------



## Overread (May 21, 2012)

Oh neat! 

Did you happen to get any as the sucker started to suck or was the quick shot all that came from the feeding? Always great to see stuff like this which can be both so every day and yet also so tricky to capture (esp since they don't always land when a camera is within reach and in an easily photographed spot.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 21, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## sm4him (May 21, 2012)

Overread said:


> Oh neat!
> 
> Did you happen to get any as the sucker started to suck or was the quick shot all that came from the feeding? Always great to see stuff like this which can be both so every day and yet also so tricky to capture (esp since they don't always land when a camera is within reach and in an easily photographed spot.



No, I wasn't quite THAT dedicated! I pretty much took the shot as quick as I could and then swatted him off my leg! I must have been pretty quick, never even got a bump or anything from it!  And you're right, sometimes we don't think to shoot those "everyday" things like this, EVEN when we happen to have a camera. The only reason I did is because I was shooting with a brand new lens and literally looking for any insect I could find!  Or, that found me.


----------

